# VR Brille für Handy an PC und PC Games Zockbar?



## JanJake (15. August 2016)

*VR Brille für Handy an PC und PC Games Zockbar?*

Hallo,

ich bin auch schon lange am überlegen mir eine VR Brille zu kaufen. 

Vor einiger Zeit auf einer LAN gewesen und dort waren auch mal welche ausgestellt, also gleich mal Ausprobiert. Spiele sind echt gut und ich komme auch so mit VR klar ohne Probleme. 

Es ist schon was ganz anderes und man fühlt sich eher dabei als nur daneben.

Jetzt hat sich ein Kumpel eine geholt, wo er halt eben sein Smartphone rein werfen kann. Kostet um die 100€ wie er meinte. Eine Normale Oculus müsste das sein. 

Meine frage wäre jetzt, ist es darüber möglich auch Spiele wie Project Cars (was mich mal extrem interessieren würde wie das mit VR ist) zu Zocken? 

Oder wird unterschieden für eine "Feste" wo Bildschirm etc bereits drin ist und einer die halt für das Smartphone ist? 

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Antworten für mich!


----------



## Rumtata (16. August 2016)

*AW: VR Brille für Handy an PC und PC Games Zockbar?*

Also ich kenne den Namen Oculus nur von der RIFT her und da schiebt man kein Handy rein ^^

100€ dafür ausgeben finde ich wirklich Heftig, dann musste auch ein sehr gutes Smartphone haben (hohe Display Auflösung und CPU/GPU Power) damit das nicht zur Kopfweh-Slideshow verkommt.
Aber Spaßig ist das zur dauernutzung nicht.
PCGH hat das auch mal getestet, guckst du hier: Samsung Gear VR vs Zeiss VR One / VR-Smartphone-Brillen im Vergleich - YouTube


Ich selbst hab das mal mit nem 10€ Cardboard  und nem 1080p Smartphone getestet, klar ist irgendwie witzig in Skyrim durch die Wälder zu stapfen und dann erstmal zu merken wie riesig die Bäume etc sind, aber Komfortabel ist das nicht, da ändert auch ne Teurere "Brille" nichts dran.
Davon ab Kopfschmerzen und das Gefühl zu schielen wenn man das länger versucht..och ne lieber nicht 
Software um PC Spiele zu zu übertragen wären z.b. : "Intugame VR", "TriDef 3D", "TrinusVR" und noch "Splashtop " um das bild ans Smartphone zu übertragen bzw Kopfbewegung etc an den PC zu senden (als "Maus umsehen" gesteuert)

Bevor du dir also sowas Kaufst teste es mit der billig Variante CardBoard oder bei deinem Freund mit den Tools.. erwarte aber nicht zuviel 

Viel Spaß!

Edit: P.S. Ganz klar sind die echte VR-Brillen wie HTC Vive, Oculus Rift usw..den Smartphone "Lösungen" vorzuziehen!


----------



## CastorTolagi (19. August 2016)

*AW: VR Brille für Handy an PC und PC Games Zockbar?*

Was du meinst ist die Oculus GearVR:
https://www3.oculus.com/en-us/gear-vr/
Eine Kooperation von Oculus und Samsung
Das Ding ist ganz nett aber weniger für Spiele sondern mehr für Filme schauen.
Allerdings ist es halt primär für Samsung-Smartphones ausgelegt.

Etwas allgemeiner ist die Zeiss VR One:
ZEISS VR One
Die läuft mit so ziemlich jedem Smartphone, dass in den Einschub passt und liefert auch eine ganz saubere Vorstellung.


----------



## makrogame (19. August 2016)

*AW: VR Brille für Handy an PC und PC Games Zockbar?*

Bekommst du  
Ich hab auch nach einer gesucht und nach langem Suchen bin ich dann auch fündig geworden. Habe damals  im Technikportal  auch viele Modelle gefunden und sie miteinander verglichen. So kommt man am besten weiter und kann sich auch relativ schnell klar über den Kauf werden  

Die kann ich empfehlen, dass du dir auch mal so nen Test oder halt nen Vergleich anschaust. Hast du denn schon eine gefunden ? 

Ich finde ja die Teile Mega gut, man taucht in ne Welt ein die einem total unrealistisch scheint aber wenn man dann mal die VE Brille drauf hat, ist man voll drin. So ist das jedenfalls bei mir :d


----------



## Newbee (7. September 2016)

*AW: VR Brille für Handy an PC und PC Games Zockbar?*

Ja mit Cardboard ohne weiters möglich! Metro2033 und Halflife 2 laufen schnmal damit! Mal sehen ob ich weitere Titel damit zocken kann! Warum 100te Teurone ausgeben wenns auch 12 tun?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. September 2016)

*AW: VR Brille für Handy an PC und PC Games Zockbar?*

Also ich selbst nutze auch die Brille von Samsung. Allerdings nicht direkt im VR Modus, sondern im virtuellen großen Kinosaal mit riesiger Leinwand meine Games zu zocken.
Ist schon ein geiles Gefühl. 

3D Blu-rays gehen genauso wunderbar.


----------



## Horrocko (12. September 2016)

*AW: VR Brille für Handy an PC und PC Games Zockbar?*

Leute reagieren sehr unterschiedlich auf die Latenzen, also die Zeitdifferenz zwischen Input und Output, die bei allen VR-Lösungen zum Tragen kommen, bei den Smartphone-Varianten aber noch deutlich stärker ausgeprägt sind. Ich gehöre leider, leider zu denen, die nach 15min VR-Spiel auf der Gear VR erstmal eine Kotztüte brauchen. Sehr schade, denn das Konzept VR finde ich sehr überzeugend.

TL;DR: Probieren geht über studieren! Die Smartphone-Alternativen finde ich super, um reinzuschnuppern und sich für das Konzept zu begeistern, die auf den PC (auch hardwareseitig) zugeschnittenen Varianten bieten aber speziell bei Spielen das deutlich angenehmere Erlebnis.


----------



## LudwigX (12. September 2016)

*AW: VR Brille für Handy an PC und PC Games Zockbar?*

Newbee welche Programme benutzt du den dafür?


----------



## JanJake (18. September 2016)

*AW: VR Brille für Handy an PC und PC Games Zockbar?*

Ein Smartphone was ich benutzen könnte habe ich. 

Aktuell habe ich noch das S6 Edge was auch VR problemlos kann. Irgendwann soll eben das S7 her. 

Heißt also, ich brauche eine Brille wo das Handy rein kann, vernünfite Software für den PC und schon kann das Zocken los gehen. Aber ich denke ich brauche nicht die teuerste. 

Für mich wäre das einfach Bombe bei Rennspielen. Danach würde ich auch Egoshooter Testen. 

Kumpel schwärmt halt von Minecraft und ich habe es auch mal bei ihm in VR Gezockt und es ist einfach cool. 

Ich habe mit VR trotz dessen das ich Brillenträger bin, gar keine Probleme. Getestet habe ich die auf jeden Fall schon.

* Werde mir wohl das Samsung Gear holen, dann mit dem S6 Edge oder S7 später habe ich länger was davon, aber damit geht das ohne Probleme über bestimmte Software Spiele wie Project Cars zu zocken?


----------



## 1awd1 (23. September 2016)

*AW: VR Brille für Handy an PC und PC Games Zockbar?*

Kann der USB Anschluss des Telefons überhaupt die Datenmengen in passender Geschwindigkeit übertragen wie der HDMI Anschluss einer Rift? Außerdem fehlt das Headtracking, somit ists nur ne Frage von Minuten, bis einem übel wird.


----------



## Chinaquads (23. September 2016)

*AW: VR Brille für Handy an PC und PC Games Zockbar?*

Headtracking etc. klappt einwandfrei.

Sucht bei google nach riftcat.

Dort muss man sich kurz registrieren und kann dann einen Client runterladen. Dann das Tool VRidge im Android Store runterladen und Smartphone per USB mit dem PC verbinden, dann im Tool verbinden.

Es können sämtliche VR Games in Steam, vom Oculus Store und vom Hauseigenen Riftcat Store gespielt werden. Je nach Smartphone mit 2560x1440 ( durch 2 ). Klappt einwandfrei mit Steam VR, das Smartphone wird als Vive erkannt ^^

Project Cars klappt auch klasse.

Die Vollversion von Riftcat kostet 14,99 €

Ich konnte bislang keine Verzögerung feststellen, läuft fluffig wie auf einer Vive oder Rift. Für einen Bruchteil des Preises !!!

Ich kann gerne noch ein kleines Video davon machen und hier hochladen.


----------



## 1awd1 (23. September 2016)

*AW: VR Brille für Handy an PC und PC Games Zockbar?*

Du kannst dich also auch z.B. nach vorn und hinten bewegen und die Brille erkennt das? Wenn ja, probiert ich das mal aus. Hab nein s7 mit dieser gar Brille hier aber so richtig überzeugen konnte mich das bisher nicht, da hier nur die Drehung funktioniert aber sobald man sich etwas zur Seite oder nach vorn lehnt die Bewegung nicht übertragen wird.


----------



## Chinaquads (23. September 2016)

*AW: VR Brille für Handy an PC und PC Games Zockbar?*

Nach vorne und hinten? Wie soll das bitte gehen. Headtracking im Sinne von Drehbewegung funktionieren einwandfrei.


----------



## 1awd1 (23. September 2016)

*AW: VR Brille für Handy an PC und PC Games Zockbar?*

Geht mit den VR Brillen einwandfrei und dadurch kommt halt auch das richtige "mittendringefühl" erst auf. Ohne das tracking ist das zwar ganz nett um mal reinzuschnuppern aber kein Ersatz für die richtigen VR Brillen. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Krassdabei (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: VR Brille für Handy an PC und PC Games Zockbar?*

Also Head Tracking kann die Gear glaub ich nicht- Egal ob man aufsteht oder sich hinsetzt beispielsweise bewegt man sich in der VR nicht nach oben oder unden.Was auch ernorme Vorteile haben kann . In einer Unterwassersimulation konnte ich dafür den seitlichen Touckpad benutzen-Und mit Blick zur Waseroberfläche nach unden ein paar Meter  zum Grund tauchen. Headtracking wäre da nicht von vorteil gewesen.Ich Will ja nicht StÄndig meinen Kopf BEWEGEN sondern DREHEN Eigentlich schade dass darauf verzichtet wurde. Liegt eventuell daran dass die Technik im Handy auf Gyroskopen Basiert und keine G-Kraft sensoren hat  glaub ich
Weisses nicht.Das soll dann wohl die angebotene Peripherie - wie Controller u.A.) "ausgleichen" . Ist aber ein guter erster Einstieg in VR. Da wird noch einiges kommen.Die Education Sparte ist aufregend.APKs runtergeladen.muss ich aber noch testen
Spock würde sagen.......Faziniererend 
S7 Edge mit der Gear aus Vertragsverlängerung für 0Euro Aufpreis. Vodafone Red.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: VR Brille für Handy an PC und PC Games Zockbar?*

Ich hab Euch mal eine Anleitung geschrieben und bin selber scho nseit Wochen im Handy Holodeck  

Anleitung: Guenstiges VR kann richtig gut sein! Handy+HMD, Moonlight, Bluetooth Pad, Gyromaus, 1440p


----------

